# Trailer Shopping!



## rlane3245 (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm shopping for a new trailer! I've narrowed it down to two I'm considering. One is a gooseneck 2004 s and h three horse with a living quarters and one is a gooseneck 2006 shadow trailer with a living quarters. Does anyone have any experience with these brands or have any reviews? Thanks!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_Horse Trailer Reviews
Horse Trailer World- Used and new trailers for sale.
Reviewing Trailers and Trailering Accessories

_These sites offer reviews & information of various models and makes.

Happy reading.
Happy Shopping....
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have several friends with Shadow trailers who have been very happy with them. Can't comment on the other brand as I haven't heard of it.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I have an S and H stock trailer, I am quite happy with its performance.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Are you purchasing them used?
If yes, I'd be more critical of their individual wear and tear than more general things about the models.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

phantomhorse13 said:


> I have several friends with Shadow trailers who have been very happy with them. Can't comment on the other brand as I haven't heard of it.


Same here.


----------

